# Honey Almond Granola



## crazychickenlady (Jun 30, 2011)

8 cups old fashioned rolled oats
1 1/2 cups unsweetened coconut flakes
1/2 cup ground flax seed 
1 Tbs cinnamon 
1 tsp nutmeg 
1 cup slivered almonds 
3/4 cup canola oil 
3/4 cup honey


Stir together dry ingredients in a large baking pan (12" x 17"). Mix canola oil and honey in a small sauce pan and put over low heat. Stir until honey is thin and easily poured. (This can also be done in the microwave). Stir honey mixture into dry ingredients thoroughly. Place in 325 F oven and stir every 10 to 15 minutes until granola is crunchy and delicately browned, approximately 1 hour.

You can substitute olive oil for the canola oil if desired and spices can be reduced or increased to suit your tastes. Raisins or other dried fruit may be added after the granola has cooled. Experiment with different spices, sweeteners, fruits and nuts!

Maple Nut Granola - use maple syrup in place of the honey and chopped walnuts in place of the almonds.

Butter Pecan Granola - use chopped pecans in place of the almonds and add 1/2 teaspoon butter flavor extract to the oil and honey mixture.


----------

